# was ist das für eine



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

gab ja schon lange bein Blütenraten mehr. Da will ich mal wieder eins starten.

z.Z. blüht hier dieses Pflänzchen (ist eine sehr ausgefallene Topfpflanze)


----------



## Marion412 (10. Juni 2020)

Könnte eine Heilpflanze sein, tippe auf Tausendgüldenkraut


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2020)

Von der Blüte ähnlich, aber sind das da nicht "Tautropfen" an den Blättern? 
Sieht beinahe so aus wie ein __ Sonnentau, der sich für einen ganz besonders blühfreudigen hält


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Könnte eine Heilpflanze sein, tippe auf Tausendgüldenkraut


nee, mit Enziangewächsen hat die gar nichts zu tun

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Von der Blüte ähnlich, aber sind das da nicht "Tautropfen" an den Blättern? Sieht beinah so aus wie ein __ Sonnentau



sehr gut beobachtet Ida. Ist aber keine "fleischfressende" Pflanze wie Sonnentau

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2020)

Dipladenie ?


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2020)

__ Wanzenpflanze oder __ Taupflanze
Roridula gorgonias
aus Südafrika.

Fängt mit ihren klebrigen Blättern Insekten. Diese werden von __ Wanzen und __ Spinnen, die mit der Plfanze leben gefressen und die Ausscheidungen von den Tieren dienen der Pflanze als Dünger.
Aus Wikipedia.

@Frank: danke für das Einstellen der sehr interessanten Pflanze.



Robert, der Klugsche...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Robert hat recht (mein noch kleines, 3jähriges Exemplar hat allerdings keine "Haustiere" und fängt die Insekten somit "umsonst")

MfG Frank


----------

